# [reseaux] ipw2200 [résolu]

## xelif

bonjour a tous, 

je reviens vous consulter a propos de problèmes concernant ma carte wifi, en effet je viens d'installer gentoo sur mon pc portable, tout a marché nikel sauf que j'ai lutté un bon moment pour trouver comment faire marcher le wifi... j'ai regarde le how to de gentoo.wiki.org mais j'ai eu beaucoup de mal

donc j'ai décidé de faire avec le modules du noyau... 

et enfin ca marche... 

Gentoo me charge bien les drivers au demarrage

```
 lsmod   

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2200               183368  - 

ieee80211              28392  - 

ieee80211_crypt         4520  - 

firmware_class          7496  - 

r8169                  24688  - 

```

mais ne trouve pas ma carte wifi 

```
iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée? car la j'avoue que j'en ai marre de chercher sur google...

par avance merci

XelifLast edited by xelif on Sun Jun 11, 2006 9:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BuBuaBu

est-ce que le firmware est bien installé ? ( emerge -av net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware )

----------

## xelif

oui j'ai bien fait un emerge du firmware

----------

## bulki

Hum...

Est-ce que tu as bien mis dans le kernel

```
# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

```

(cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep 2200) ??

Si c'est le cas, est-ce que quand tu enlèves/remets le driver, tu as une erreur de dmesg ?

```
rmmod ipw2200; modprobe ipw2200; dmesg | tail
```

EDIT: raaa, j'ai planté une couille là, si le driver est chargé, tu l'as déjà en module dans le kernel :S...Last edited by bulki on Fri Jun 09, 2006 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

tu as pas un message dans dmesg qui te dit pourquoi il détecte pas ta carte? tu aurais pas sinon un interrupteur pour allumer ou éteindre le wireless, ça peut être soit un vrai interrupteur soit un truc soft, et il faut faire une combinaison de touches de type fn + F5 pour activer le wireless

----------

## xelif

j'ai deja vu ca dans certains forum, interrupteur activé ( led du bouton allumé ) 

je regarde pour le dmesg 

en effet j'ai bien une erreur lors du chargement du firmware   :Confused: 

```

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:02.0 disabled

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:02.0 failed with error -5
```

----------

## sireyessire

bon tu utilises quelle version de ipw2200 et de son firmware?

----------

## BuBuaBu

poue le module du kernel, il faut : emerge -av =net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.4

----------

## xelif

comme dit dans mon premier post j'utilise les drivers ipw2200 du kernel quand au firmware, j'utilise celui que portage ma donnée a savoir 

```
net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.0
```

j'essaie avec le firware 2.4 et reposte des qu'il aura fini de compiler les paquet, ( jinstalle open-office et vlc pour l'instant )

----------

## xelif

en fait ca ne voulais pas charger alors j'ai fait un MAJ de udev et maintenant ca marche nikel  :Very Happy: 

bon je ense que je fais faure un emerge world -uD --newuse pour eviter ce genre de problème à l'avenir 

merci pour tout

gentooistes je vous aime  :Very Happy:   :Embarassed: 

 :Arrow: 

----------

## xelif

c'est re moi desolé de vous deranger encore mais ca marhcai nikel, et hier j'ai fais ma MAJ 

```
emerge world
```

et j'ai mis a jour ma gentoo

mais le problème c'est que mes modules ne voulais pas charger, j'ai regardé et j'avais MAJ le firmware dnoc je le desinstalle puis reinstalle le firmware 2.4 

```
emerge --unmerge ipw2200-firmware

emerge =ipw2200-firmware-2.4
```

mais aujourd'hui impssible de m'associer aux points d'acces,

```
iwconfig eth1 essid<mon_essid> key <ma key>
```

ca me marque unassociated pourtant quand je fais un iwlist eth1 scanning ca me retourne une liste de 5 points d'acces :s

j'ai aussi essayé en forcant le point d'acces

```
iwconfig eth1 ap <mac_du_AP>
```

idem toujours unassociated... si quelqu'un avait une idée ( j'ai verifié le noyau tout est correct sauf que je ne peux pas retirer les AES classic donc je j'ai quand meme rajouté AES i586 dans les options de crypto ) recompilé le noyau je ne voit pas ce qui cloche ( une nouvelle fois  :Sad:  )

----------

## geekounet

Justre une ptite suggestion : pourquoi ne pas utiliser plutôt le module ipw2200 de portage avec le dernier firmware ? Ça pourrait être plus simple...

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Justre une ptite suggestion : pourquoi ne pas utiliser plutôt le module ipw2200 de portage avec le dernier firmware ? Ça pourrait être plus simple...

 

+1

pas mal de bug ont été corrigé depuis la version dans le kernel.

----------

## xelif

je veux bien essayer mais je pense que je vais avoir de vous pour m'aider....

ok je regarde le how to du wiki alé hop c'est parti  :Very Happy: 

je vais editer el post pour mettre amprogression  :Very Happy: 

etape 1/ recompilation du noyau terminée

etape 2/ re-emerge de 80211 ( en cours)

etape 3/ emerge ipw2200-1.1.2-r1

```
 modprobe ipw2200 
```

nikel aucune erreur dans dmesg

```
 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ieee80211_crypt_wep     4480  0 

ipw2200               189120  0 

ieee80211              35976  1 ipw2200,[permanent]

ieee80211_crypt         6592  2 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211

firmware_class          8448  1 ipw2200

r8169                  25480  0 
```

Last edited by xelif on Sun Jun 11, 2006 9:47 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## bulki

 *xelif wrote:*   

> je veux bien essayer mais je pense que je vais avoir de vous pour m'aider....
> 
> ok je regarde le how to du wiki alé hop c'est parti 
> 
> je vais editer el post pour mettre amprogression 
> ...

 

Et un truc tout bête aussi, regarde que ta carte n'est pas en mode "master", mais en mode "managed"

```
iwconfig eth1 mode managed essid <ton_essid> key <ta_key> channel <ton_channel>
```

----------

## xelif

la carte etait bien en mode Managed

----------

## xelif

bon ben merci ca remarche :s je ne comprends pas trop désolé pour le derangement et merci pour l'aide ( je n'oublie pas le resolu dans le titre)

----------

## brakbabord

Bonjour

J'ai à peu près le meme problème, et je me suis attaqué à l'installtion de ipw2200 depuis emerge.

Le wiki dont vous parlez, c'est bien celui là ? http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200

J'ai un soucis ici : 

```

Device Drivers --->

   Generic Driver Options --->

      [*] Hotplug firmware loading support

```

Car moi, à la place de la case à cocher, j'ai 

```

--- 

```

----------

## nost4r

Idem ...

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Il est indiqué sur la documentation que les champs peuvent un peu varier suivant la version du noyau. A priori il faut mettre cela (2.6.17) :

```

Device Drivers  --->

  Generic Driver Options  --->

    [ ] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware

    [ ] Prevent firmware from being built

    <*> Userspace firmware loading support

```

----------

## brakbabord

C'est pas possible, il y a bien ce option, mais pas de case à cocher, à la place de la case il y a 3 poitillés

```
---
```

----------

## geekounet

 *brakbabord wrote:*   

> C'est pas possible, il y a bien ce option, mais pas de case à cocher, à la place de la case il y a 3 poitillés
> 
> ```
> ---
> ```
> ...

 

Quand c'est comme ça, c'est que c'est activé dans tout les cas quoi que tu fasses, donc pas de soucis  :Smile: 

EDIT: où quand qqch d'autre dépend déjà de cette option

----------

## nost4r

brakbabord : si tu arrives a te joindre à un reseau wifi , tu me préviens stp , moi j'ai un probleme au niveau de arc4 , pourtant je l'ai bien mis en dur ...

----------

## brakbabord

Merci à toi Geekounet   :Smile:   !

nost4r : Je reprendrai l'installation de Gentoo samedi, je te préviens si je réussis à faire fonctionner le wifi ! (Sinon au pire j'utiliserai ndiswrapper, comme je faisais avec mon ancienne broadcom sur ubuntu)

----------

## xelif

ben moi mon problème a été resolu...

le wifi marche bien avec iwconfig j'ai quelques soucis avec wpa_supplicant mais sinon ca marche... encore un truc de config a faire... et ce sera bon pour moi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nost4r

Pourrais tu me dire qu'as tu mis en dur et en modules dans les options cryptographiques ainsi que les options a propos du wifi stp ?

Et sur quel noyau tu tournes bien sur .

----------

## brakbabord

Bon, ma carte est détectée en "eth1" avec iwconfig, c'est déjà ça. Plus qu'a l'associer au point d'accès

EDIT : Je n'arrive pas à me connecter à mon reseau sans fil !!! La carte n'apparait pas dans ifconfig, mais dans iwconfig. Ensuite, quand j'ai tapé les commandes pour me connecter au routeur (incluant la clé wep, l'adresse IP et la passerelle) elle est apparue dans ifconfig avec ses paramètres.

Mais internet ne marche pas, et je ne peux même pas pinger le routeur !  (au passage, j'ai beau modifier les fichiers /etc/conf.d/net et /etc/conf.d/wireless, il en a rien à faire, l'interface eth1 n'apparait pas au demarrage)

----------

## nost4r

J'ai installer le 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 et ca marche donc c'est bien le .19 qui bug .

----------

